# New fishing buddy



## Sissy cd (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey I am Jamie I am new to the southern md area and trying to find a fishing buddy to show me around to the fishing spots. I love to fish and am a very laid back person. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

i can't get passed you username


----------



## Sissy cd (Sep 25, 2015)

What do u mean


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## Sissy cd (Sep 25, 2015)

I don't know what you mean by troll


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

just google "sissy cd"


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

We've got a live one here guys. Mature Crossdresser CD Sissy Feeling Pretty In Heels and Stockings. Sissy said ".....am a very laid back person. Let me know if your interested"..What is happening to this forum. Now we have a troll.


----------



## Sissy cd (Sep 25, 2015)

Well yes I am a cross dresser. I also like fishing so what am I not allowed on your site? If anyone doesn't mind showing me a few fishing spots I may return the favor of your into that send me a pm


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Think your in the wrong area Sissy. Better try the "Southern" California forum maybe? LOL


----------



## Sissy cd (Sep 25, 2015)

No I am actually looking in the southern md area


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

Who gave you a fishing license? A fishing license is between a man and a fish lmfaooooooo


----------



## Sissy cd (Sep 25, 2015)

Your mom gave it to me. We can start the wise cracks if you want to


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

Your username is sissy cd wise cracking? This is the funniest stuff I've seen all day. good grief Charlie brown


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sissy cd said:


> Well yes I am a cross dresser. I also like fishing so what am I not allowed on your site? If anyone doesn't mind showing me a few fishing spots I may return the favor of your into that send me a pm


Hey no shame in your game. At least you have the conviction to be up front about it and that I respect. I'm sure we have some closet CD's here. If you are about fishing welcome to the forum.:fishing:


----------



## Sissy cd (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you catman I am all about fishing


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sissy cd said:


> Thank you catman I am all about fishing


Good enough for me.


----------



## Tercules (Sep 13, 2010)

This thread just provided me with a Halloween idea!!!

We're all familiar with the great angler Bill Dance. Come Oct 31st I'm dressing up as the great Bill PRANCE......................


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

Lmfaoooo


----------



## Sissy cd (Sep 25, 2015)

Lol that's a good one.


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Catman about to catch a special treat down at the tank 😜


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Trolling...on a fishing forum? Imagine that...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jason Mason said:


> Catman about to catch a special treat down at the tank &#55357;&#56860;


Explain please.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

All i say is wow!:beer::fishing:Thats what i thought this site was about fishing,sharing stories,meeting new fishing buddies.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Danta said:


> All i say is wow!:beer::fishing:Thats what i thought this site was about fishing,sharing stories,meeting new fishing buddies.


That's exactly what this forum is about so try not to read more into it. Thanks


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

This thread is crazy as hell lol


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Neil choe posting on back page craigslist again bahahaha


----------



## Sissy cd (Sep 25, 2015)

Not sure who Neil choe is but that's not me. I am not a troll and I am not on craigslist. I am looking for a person that would want to show me a few fishing spots around the area. Wouldn't you rather know that I cd up front just think about that.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

crappie410 said:


> This thread is crazy as hell lol


I think it's pretty cool the way those that have responded have conducted themselves. Thanks.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> I think it's pretty cool the way those that have responded have conducted themselves. Thanks.


UT OH!....your on the the hotseat again Catman. What up with that??


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> UT OH!....your on the the hotseat again Catman. What up with that??


I have no idea. It just comes with the territory I guess. In the end it's all good.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hell, you get to Kent Island and I ain't working I be willing to fish with you. Ask any of the ol timers, I have either fished with some of the craziest, and best loved guys past and present, or I am one of the craziest

As to some of the comments, to each their own in their personal lives. Didn't know fishing was limited to us straight people. Get over it, next thing ya know kids and women won't be tolerated.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Well said my Dead Head friend.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Ut oh is right. Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

shaggy said:


> Hell, you get to Kent Island and I ain't working I be willing to fish with you. Ask any of the ol timers, I have either fished with some of the craziest, and best loved guys past and present, or I am one of the craziest
> 
> As to some of the comments, to each their own in their personal lives. Didn't know fishing was limited to us straight people. Get over it, next thing ya know kids and women won't be tolerated.


I remember fishing the point at SPSP with a thunder storm coming. DNR kicked us off the beach and someone left their lines in the water. That same person almost had to be physically restrained when that rod tip bent over and started dancing. It was and is all about da fishing! Well said my friend.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Creating duplicate accounts is against the rules. Knock it off and come clean or both your accounts get two weeks in the corner.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

sand flea said:


> Creating duplicate accounts is against the rules. Knock it off and come clean or both your accounts get two weeks in the corner.


Bingo, just as I suspected. Thanks Matt.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I thought BF was back.....


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Yup.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

He's gone from a professional student getting a Master's degree, to being wheel chair bound, a Veteran, to a CD.


What is next?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I vote for an IP ban, he is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Sissy cd (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm not sure what you guys are talking about. I know nothing about someone in a wheel chair /student. I just created this account and haven't done anything wrong that I can see. I have not bothered anyone on here I just posted to see about a fishing buddy and now I am being accused of being someone else. Obviously a fake which I am not. So if you are going to ban me you should really consider banning the guys that were talking the racist stuff on here the other day the beans and rice thing. Think about it racism is causing riots in Baltimore and ferguson. But what has a cd caused? Just saying


----------

